# Ich hab eine frage



## Raheema (6. April 2008)

ich hab eine frage bei manchen leute ihr bei Buffed ist ganz unten so ein schild wo drauf steht auf welchen server man und welche klasse man  ist und das halt 


Wie macht man das ?

bitte um Antwort danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lazze (6. April 2008)

das ist ein addon von buffed.de...kannste hier runter laden nennt sich blasc


bitte in zukunft nicht jeden 3. thread "ich hab eine frage" nennen...dafür sind die threadnamen nicht gedacht


----------



## luXz (6. April 2008)

wer braucht schon son poser zeugs^^


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (6. April 2008)

Hab aber eine besser.    Wie kann man überhaupt was in die singnatur schreiben?


----------



## Artenus (6. April 2008)

Da gehst du oben auf Einstellungen und dann da bei persönliches profil auf signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2008)

danke  ok ich mach das dann mal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (6. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

